# Zombie Clown



## rockplayson

OH! I so need this for my halloween carnival! Thanks for sharing and amazing work as always.


----------



## Finn

Great job.


----------



## Terra

Wow! That is horrifying! WELL DONE!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*What a great idea!! I never thought of what a clown would look like as a zombie but I have to say looks like you nailed it Very creepy!!*


----------



## savagehaunter

Nice looking zombie mask.


----------



## Jeffhawk

holy crap! i thought that was a real person.


----------

